# My Carnival Freak Show Halloween Party from 2016



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

I know it's a little late to be posting, but I only just remembered that I hadn't posted my party from this past year and I thought I would in case anyone wants to use what I'd done for ideas etc. This is only my second party. Last year I just did a general Halloween Theme so this year I went with an actual theme and I think it turned out good (especially since I did it on a budget) lol. 

*First off -- The Invitations!*
I created these myself on the computer. Anyone is welcome to use the photoshop file if they wish all they need do is pm me and I'd be happy to give it to them 








I also made a little side show poster that went with the invites. The drawing was of myself as a werewolf, which is what my costume was for the party  It also contained details about a pre-party party where we watched Hocus Pocus and had a drinking game to warm people up!








I used a little card stock and made little ticket pockets for the invites and the poster to go in and then I handed them out to my invitees 














*Next is the decor!*
As you'll see I made a huge use of streamers to give my apartment a carnival tent setting and used a lot of blue and red lights in all the light fixtures. I also found files of old freak show posters and printed them out, gluing them onto foam core and placing them everywhere.










































This Freak Show sign I have a DIY thread on how to make it if you want to check it out: Current Project: Freak Show Marquee Sign

Here's the food and drink table! I wish I had gotten more pics before things got eaten but basically I just had a bunch of carnival food available with a spooky twist involved. The possibilities are endless for this kind of party!










































(hard to see above, but I had carved faces into some apples and baked them so they looked like shrunken heads and had them floating in the cider. This stuff went super fast!)

Here are the files for the signs I made for the drinks if anyone wants to use them for their own party! I also have the recipe for the sangria in case anyone is interested!


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

I also had a party game which was kind of a Tempt Your Fate type game but with a wheel instead to go along with the carnival theme. I just used a lazy susan to make the wheel and the "pick from the pumpkin" papers were dares or "bad fates" and then the other box had trivia questions in it. If someone completed a dare, or answered a trivia question right, or landed on a prize section they got a prize. I bought various things including gift cards and even made some mystery prizes that had various things inside when they pulled it open. Had a lot of fun scouting for things to use as prizes 

















































And last but not least, here is my costume!




























I had tons of fun this past year doing this party and I can't wait til I do the next one! Haven't decided on a theme yet, but I have a while to decide before I have to start making things! 

I hope you guys enjoyed my thread and hope it gave some of you ideas for your own party!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Everything looks great pmpknqueen...and love your costume...looks like a lot of fun


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

That looks like an amazing party ... you did a great job and you looked so good! I do want to use some of your ideas if you don't mind ... they were really cool!


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

pumpkinpie said:


> Everything looks great pmpknqueen...and love your costume...looks like a lot of fun


Thanks! It was tons of fun!


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

margaret said:


> That looks like an amazing party ... you did a great job and you looked so good! I do want to use some of your ideas if you don't mind ... they were really cool!


Go for it! That's why I posted!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I fell in love with that lamp that has a upside down napkin cover? Did you make that? Very unusual and fun. I would like to know how you made it! Your papers and printing for all the decor was spectacular. Lighting was cool and love those mystery prizes!


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> I fell in love with that lamp that has a upside down napkin cover? Did you make that? Very unusual and fun. I would like to know how you made it! Your papers and printing for all the decor was spectacular. Lighting was cool and love those mystery prizes!


Oh unfortunately I didn't make it I found it at a thrift store a few years back. It's actually decor that's graces my apartment all year long I just usually have an Edison bulb in it  but I'm sure there is a way one could make a lamp like that.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Wow! Good job girl!! Looks like it was a ton of fun. You really tied everything together


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Everything looked splendid; I bet your guests had tons of fun! Curious, how many came early for the movie? It might be something to try out for a future party.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

dawnski said:


> Everything looked splendid; I bet your guests had tons of fun! Curious, how many came early for the movie? It might be something to try out for a future party.


Actually about half my guests came for the movie actually. Some left right after, because they had work early the next day and didn't stay for the party part but the rest who did, were already loose by the time the party started and it was a lot of fun! Next time if I do that again, I'll remember to make more seating available. I wasn't actually prepared for so many to come to the pre-party movie. I had my guests make sure to RSVP especially for the movie because I needed to know how much to make for etc. But all in all it turned out super fun and a success!


----------



## Lv2Plan! (Aug 5, 2021)

pmpknqueen said:


> I know it's a little late to be posting, but I only just remembered that I hadn't posted my party from this past year and I thought I would in case anyone wants to use what I'd done for ideas etc. This is only my second party. Last year I just did a general Halloween Theme so this year I went with an actual theme and I think it turned out good (especially since I did it on a budget) lol.
> 
> *First off -- The Invitations!*
> I created these myself on the computer. Anyone is welcome to use the photoshop file if they wish all they need do is pm me and I'd be happy to give it to them
> ...


I would so love to use your layout for the tickets you did. Great job!


----------

